# SMPS "Tengo 12VCC pero necesito más de 12"



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2009)

*Tengo 12VCC pero necesito más de 12*

Un conversor CC-CC bastante simple, un 555, un MOSFET, un transistor genérico, una bobina, un diodo Schottki  y algunos componentes pasivos.
Cambiando la tensión del Zenner cambiamos la tensión de salida (Sin exagerar, unos 40V máximo).
Dependiendo del diodo D1 y el MOSFET Q1 podemos llegar a unos 40W de potencia.
El diodo D1 debe ser de capaz manejar unas 10 veces la corriente de salida necesaria.

Aunque no parezca (Y por el mismo precio) el conversor es de salida estabilizada, dentro de ciertos márgenes mantiene invariable la tensión aún ante un cambio en el consumo de la “Carga”.

Versión 1: Básica 
Versión 2: Con limitación de corriente y Slow Turn On (El mismo “Perro” pero con collar de “Lujo”)


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 29, 2009)

Buenas, jefe. Con que volando bajo, ehh ¿Trama algo?
No me atrevo a cambiarle el título, debería agregarle [SMPS]

Evidentemente ese no es un 555 real:
Rise Time of Output 100 ns
Fall Time of Output 100 ns
Maximum Free Runing Frecuency 100kHz
La frecuencia usable va desde el límite audible de 44,1kHz a ponele 52kHz para esta aplicación.
Por lo tanto L1 debería ser mas grandecito de 220µF a 1000µF calculando a ojo.

D1 debe ser capaz de manejar unas 1,2 veces la corriente de *entrada* y 1,5 veces la tensión de salida (boost)

Además, deseo comentarle que hace poco tiempo, gracias al aporte de *narcsisolara_21* habemus simulador del famoso TL494
Solo falta agregar una pregunta más para que también quede sin contestar:
¿Con que necesidad?


----------



## mariachy (Sep 28, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Tengo 12VCC pero necesito más de 12*
> 
> Dependiendo del diodo D1 y el MOSFET Q1 podemos llegar a unos 40W de potencia.


 
y la bobina??? tambien hay que considerar la corriente que soporte, lo digo por la seccion o no???


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 28, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte Fogonazo, una consulta... cual es la función del BC547 ahí colocado?

Saludos


----------



## santiago61 (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola gente, estuve navegando por la web buscando algun circuito para poder elevar la tension del auto a 18v o mas y me encontre con este circuito las caracteristica son las siguientes:

*Corriente de salida:  5A a 18V (10A momentáneos) *
·*Tensión de entrada: Entre 10 y 15V CC*

·*Frecuencia de funcionamiento: 40kHz*

·*Eficacia: 95%*

·*Tensión de salida: entre 12 a 26V*

·*Máxima potencia de salida 100W*

·*Protecciones: por tensión baja  9,2V en CI, por sobre intensidad (10A) F1 en el circuito, por polaridad D2 Y F1 en el circuito.
*

ELcircuito al parecer esta probado y funcionando es mas esta disponible el pcb.


----------



## alaraune (Abr 2, 2010)

¿Donde conseguiste la info? por favor dinos la direcciòn o de perdido el nombre con que buscar esta fuente, me interesa.  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mazzini (Ago 8, 2010)

aqui dejo la pagina  que mensiona santiago61... http://www.soloelectronica.net/dcdc_12v_a_18v.htm

saludos


----------



## trosdepep (Dic 8, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte Fogonazo, una consulta... cual es la función del BC547 ahí colocado?
> 
> Saludos



Yo tambien tengo esta duda.

Otra duda que tengo es: ¿No estamos cortocircuitando la bateria cuando el mosfet conduce la corriente?, ya que esa bobina de 33uH (unas 100vueltas de hilo) apenas tiene resistencia...
No soy experto en la materia y a lo mejor lo que estoy diciendo es una tontería, rectificarme si me equivoco, pero he montado el circuito y en menos de un segundo el mosfet a empezado a hechar humo 

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 30, 2012)

Existe alguno que funcione con menos voltaje? Por ejemplo de 3,5 para elevar a 5v con 500mA de consumo en la salida.
El problema que le veo es que no conozco algun CI que ande con menos de 4 voltios
EDITO: encontre un post al respecto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/pasar-3-7-5-voltios-47454/


----------

